

Knockout.js 1.2.0 released - abp
http://blog.stevensanderson.com/2011/04/20/knockoutjs-120-released/

======
abp
Is there something like knockouts dependency tracking for backbone? I haven't
really got beyond scratching backbones surface (scrolling through the docs),
but the abscence of dependency tracking alone would be a big drawback for me.

------
swah
How this compares to backbone?

~~~
stevensanderson
Knockout focuses more on the front-end - helping you make a sophisticated UI
that responds to view model changes using declarative bindings. It isn't as
opinionated as backbone about how you should load and save data.

Both approaches are valid; either could be preferable depending on whether
you're focusing most on the UI or on the data.

